#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Μεγάλες σχέσεις σε μετάδοση ισχύος: Πώς και γιατί;

## mred-akias

Αν θέλουμε να επιτύχουμε μεγάλες σχέσεις, συμφέρει να χρησιμοποιούνται ενδιαμέσοι κλάδοι με επιμέρους μικρότερες σχέσεις ώστε να επιτευχθεί η επιθυμητή μεγάλη σχέση ή όχι (είναι δηλ. καλύτερα να πηγαίνουμε "μονοκοπανιά" στην επιθυμητή σχέση)? Και για ποιον λόγο βεβαίως βεβαίως. Πχ συμφέρει ένα σύστημα μετάδοσης με τρεις κλάδους 5:1 ή ένας 125:1 κατευθείαν? Υπάρχει κάποια σχέση (εμπειρική ή μη) που να υποδεικνύει πόσοι κλάδοι πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθούν ανάλογα με την επιθυμητή μεγάλη σχέση? 

Τέλος, πόσο μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει ο τρόπος που θα γίνεται αυτή η μετάδοση (είδος ιμάντα ή αλυσίδας ή μετωπικοί οδοντωτοί τροχοί κοκ) στον παραπάνω υπολογισμό?

----------


## vag1234

Η φωτογραφία που βλέπεις είναι από σασμάν ανεμογενήτριας με σχέση μετάδοσης 55,6:1 . 
Ουσιαστικά δεν είναι μειωτήρας, μετατρέπει από τον μεγάλο οδοντωτό τροχό (άξονας χαμηλών στροφών-Low speed shaft) που βλέπεις στον πάτο του σασμάν, ο οποίος εργάζεται με 27 rpm, μέσω ενός άλλου ενδιάμεσου άξονα (intermediate shaft), σε 1500 rpm στον άξονα των υψηλών στροφών (high speed shaft) ο οποίος βρίσκεται στο υψηλότερο σημείο του σασμάν και μεταδίδει μέσω ενός άλλου άξονα (coupling shaft) τις στροφές στον δρομέα της γενήτριας όπου αυτή με την σειρά της παράγει ενέργεια κτλ. 

Που θέλω να καταλήξώ;

 Από την εμπειρία μου δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει εμπειρικός τύπος . Όλα εξαρτώνται από τα μεγέθη βάση υπολογισμών και χώρου που έχουμε στην διάθεση μας. 
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι στο σασμάν που σου δείχνω με έναν αρχικό υπολογισμό μας έβγαινε γρανάζι διαμέτρου 1 m στον άξονα των χαμηλών στροφών (το διπλό και βάλε από αυτό που βλέπεις τώρα) θα έπρεπε να μειωθεί κατά πολύ το μέγεθος των υπόλοιπων γραναζιών για να καταφέρουμε να έχουμε την ίδια σχέση μετάδοσης. Άλλα όταν θα μειώναμε τα μεγέθη στα υπόλοιπα γρανάζια θα μειωνόταν παράλληλα και η αντοχή τους σε κάποιες δυνάμεις που εξασκούνται πανω σε αυτά (πχ καμψη, στρέψη κτλ) ή πιθανόν να υπήρχε πλέον έλλειψη χώρου (και να μήν μπορούσαμε να μεγαλώσουμε τις διαστάσεις του σασμάν). Βέβαια θα μπορούσαμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε υλικό κατασκευής με μεγαλύτερες μηχανικές ιδιότητες άλλα πιθανόν τότε να ανέβαινε το κόστος κατασκευής.

 Αντίστοιχα αν δεν υπήρχε ο ενδιάμεσος άξονας για να επιτύχουμε την παραπάνω σχέση μετάδοσης θα έπρεπε να είχαμε ένα τεράστιο γρανάζι στον άξονα των χαμηλών και ένα κατα πολύ μικρότερο στον άξονα των χαμηλών στροφών. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις από τα παραπάνω ότι εξαρτάται από πάρα πολλούς παράγοντες. 

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να μην σε μπέρδεψα παραπάνω απο όσο έπρεπε !!!! 


Υ.Γ. Επίσης προσπαθούμε να έχουμε όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερα κινούμενα μέρη !!

----------

mred-akias, Samdreamth, shelby, Xάρης

----------


## Samdreamth

Σωστός ο Vag. Δεν υπάρχει στάνταρντ εμπειρικός τύπος - μονοσήμαντη απάντηση.
Το τι γρανάζια θα χρησιμοποιηθούν εξαρτάται από:

1) Την ροπή που έχεις να μεταφέρεις.
2) Τις στροφές που έχεις στην είσοδο και τις επιθυμητές στροφές στην έξοδο του συστήματος οδόντωσης (πχ, σε ΑΠΕ συνήθως θέλεις να έχεις σταθερές στροφές στην έξοδο γιατί πχ ο υδροστρόβιλος θα είναι συνδεδεμένος με την γεννήτρια που θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί σε σταθερές στροφές για να παράγει σταθερή τάση).
3) Τις μηχανικές αντοχές των γραναζιών. 
4) Άλλους παράγοντες πχ ο διαθέσιμος χώρος που έχεις για να βάλεις το σύστημα οδοντώσεων.
5) Κόστος.
6) Κάτι που μπορεί να ξεχνάω.

Πολλές φορές τα 4 και 5 μπορεί να αποτελέσουν κριτήριο ώστε να απορρίψεις μια λύση.

Τα παραπάνω θα τα έβλεπες καλύτερα αν πήγαινες να τα εφαρμόσεις σε μια κατασκευή. Πχ εμείς είχαμε το μάθημα των Στοιχείων Μηχανών (δεν ξέρω αν το έχετε και σεις) στο οποίο είχαμε ως εργασία εξαμήνου την σχεδιομελέτη μιας μηχανής (πχ πλυντήριο, μειωτήρας, αυτορυθμιζόμενη τροχαλία κλπ). Εκεί έβλεπες αμέσως ότι αν πχ αλλάξεις τα γρανάζια αλλάζει ο όγκος του μειωτήρα κλπ...

----------

mred-akias, shelby, vag1234

----------


## vag1234

Να προσθέσω στην απάντηση του *Samdreamth*  ότι υπαρχει και τον μάθημα των Συστηματών μετάδοσης κίνησης (extra από τα στοιχεία μηχανών 1 & 2), τουλάχιστον υπήρχε στην δική μου σχολή.   

Υπάρχουν πολλά βιβλία στην αγορά από τα οποία μπορείς να αντλήσεις πληροφορίες (Ελληνικά & Ξενόγλωσσα  - Βιβλιοπωλείο Παπασωτηρίου). 

Οποιαδήποτε άλλη απορία σου την συζητάμε.

----------


## mred-akias

Ευχαριστώ, με κατατοπίσατε πλήρως.

Samdreamth σωστά το ψιλιάστικες, εργασία στα στοιχεία μηχανών έχω (σχεδιασμό σφαιρόμυλου για λειοτρίβηση) και είμαι στο ψάξιμο. Απλά επειδή έχω φτάσει στο σημείο να εξετάζω την περίπτωση όπου το γρανάζι είναι μέρος του τυμπάνου του σφαιρόμυλου σκέφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να αναθεωρήσω και να βάλω ενδιάμεσους κλάδους. Ως τώρα έχω απορίψει σε διάφορα στάδια 4 λύσεις αν και σχεδιάζω χωρίς τον παράγοντα κόστος

Τεσπα αν προκύψουν άλλες απορίες θα ποστάρω, ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## aginor

Φυσικά και υπάρχει κανόνας για τον προσδιορισμό των βαθμίδων ανάλογα με την σχέση μετάδοσης. Αν έχεις 125:1 με κινητήρα στις 2900rpm με 10-15 ίππους δύναμη, υπολόγισε τι όγκο θα έχει η πρώτη βαθμίδα για να αντέξει ΚΑΙ τόσες πολλές στροφές ΚΑΙ την ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ αύξηση της ροπής σε μια βαθμίδα. Αλλά και μικρό κινητήρα να έχεις η λογική παραμένει η ιδία.

Από τις 2900rpm με 125:1 έχεις 23,5 στροφές εξόδου. αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν πας σε πολυβάθμιο, βάζεις τις πρώτες σχέσεις μέσα σε κιβώτιο γιατί πρέπει να είναι σε προστατευόμενο, καθαρό περιβάλλον με σταθερή και κατάλληλη λίπανση, και την τελευταία βαθμίδα, που έχει και τον μεγαλύτερο όγκο, την έχεις και εξωτερική.

Αν ο σφαιρόμυλος έχει κρουστικά φορτία, καλά είναι να έχεις και μια ιμαντοκίνηση για την απόσβεση αυτών των φορτίων.(μειώνεις την καταπόνηση του μειωτήρα) είτε τραπεζοειδή είτε οδοντωτό ιμάντα. (ο τραπεζοειδής είναι φτηνότερος) 
το διάγραμμα είναι από τα "Μεταφορικά και ανυψωτικά μηχανήματα" του Μωυσιάδη. από ΤΕΙ Σερρών. Νομίζω ότι είναι από τα βιβλία στοιχείων μηχανών του Γραικούση.

----------

mred-akias, Samdreamth, shelby, vag1234

----------


## mred-akias

aginor σε ευχαριστώ αλλά αν μπορείς ανέβασε ξανά το διάγραμμα καθώς δεν μπορώ να το δω.

Είχα σκεφτεί οδοντωτό ιμάντα αλλά ο καθηγητής μου με ώθησε να εξετάσω τον τραπεζοειδή (ο ιμάντας είναι μονόδρομος εξωτερικά όχι μόνο επειδή γλιτώνω την ανάγκη λίπανσης αλλά και επειδή σε αυτές τις εφαρμογές υπάρχει πολλή σκόνη πέρα από το θέμα των φορτίων).

----------


## aginor

Σε εμένα φαίνεται. Αν δεν ανέβηκε πάλι στο στέλνω με μαιλ.
Ο τραπεζοειδής ιμάντας είναι πιο φτηνός και σαν ιμάντας και η κατασκευή της τροχαλίας. Στον οδοντωτό, τα δόντια γίνονται ένα-ένα, ενώ στον τραπεζοειδή, το κανάλι μια και έξω σε τόρνο.

----------

mred-akias, shelby, vag1234

----------


## mred-akias

Οκ το βλέπω μια χαρά, ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

Θες να μου εξηγήσεις όμως τι βλέπω? Δηλαδή για να είμαι πιο συγκεκριμένος, το i1,2 τι είναι? Από το διάγραμμα προκύπτει λχ ότι για επιθυμητή τελική σχέση μετάδοσης 100:1 μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τρεις βαθμίδες με i1=7 ή/και i2=4,5 .

----------

